# self tanners and tattoos



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

this is probably a stupid question, but would a self tanner damage or alter the colour of tattoos?


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 14, 2008)

It won't damage the tattoo, but it will cause the tattoo to appear faded for a while.  It isn't permanent though, and should go back to being vibrant after the fake-tan fades.


----------



## Korms (Sep 16, 2008)

I used the Johnsons holiday skin which is really light.  I have a full sleeve on my left arm comprising of black, yellow, red, purple, green and blue colours.  It didn't seem to affect the colours at all.

Not sure if this would be the case with the full on self tanning stuff though!


----------



## aimee (Sep 18, 2008)

no because the tatoo is deeper 
a self tanner just tans the outer skin cells thats why it fades fast


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 18, 2008)

defiently not.i apply fake tan all the time.i also get spray tanned doesn't effect tattoo at all.on a funny note in summer that tattoo i have on my arm has a white face,when i get naturally tanned its face goes brown lol.if u wanna see it,i have posted my tattoo pics in the show your tattoo section.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i would just apply ur tanner around ur tattoo to be safe.u can get a lil on the edges so u look even but i wouldnt slather it over ur whole tattoo.


----------



## jammie (Sep 21, 2008)

Aimee is right. Tattoo is under the outer skin,


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 21, 2008)

self tanner will not fade a tattoo x


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

No, These ladies are correct... My company manufactures the Fake Bake and several other self tanning products found in Sally's etc and that question has always come up by consumers...We have done extensive testing on all these product and they will not fade tattoos or permanently alter them in any way.


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 21, 2008)

my mom has a tattoo with white ink in it, and self tanner wrecked the white, stained it so to say. her tattoo artist told her not to use it again.


----------



## aimee (Sep 22, 2008)

well if your outer layer gets stained by a self tanner the tatoo can look a lil different but as soon as the outer layer skin cells are gone (approx. 3 days) it looks the same again....really no self tanner on earth can alter a tatoo because no self tanner goes so deep believe me.

ps. i do have 3 tatoos and use self tanner regularly


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 22, 2008)

The self tanner stain should be off white tattoo ink in 2 weeks, it will never permanantly alter your ink.


----------



## ellieprend (Jun 4, 2014)

Repunzel said:


> defiently not.i apply fake tan all the time.i also get spray tanned doesn't effect tattoo at all.on a funny note in summer that tattoo i have on my arm has a white face,when i get naturally tanned its face goes brown lol.if u wanna see it,i have posted my tattoo pics in the show your tattoo section.


so it doesn't affect the white tattoo? I want a completely white tattoo and I wear fake tan all the time, so I wanted to know if there was any point? ... if you cant see it


----------

